# Looking for sport buddies in Athens



## JackieJ (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey there, 

I am looking for friends to do some sports together in Athens, ideally in the North of Athens. In particular I would like to meet some people who have time to go mountain biking on weekdays - I am open to anything between exploring the surroundings of Athens on a bike, trying out the singletracks in Greece or training for some races such as Xterragreece (1,5km Swim-30km mountain bike-10km trail run ).

I would also love to meet some friends for running together , playing tennis and kiteboarding and I can be probably talked into all kind of other sports or activities too

Hope to hit the road together soon.
J


----------

